# Erfahrung mit Grundeinstellungen



## Grmlrckr (2. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
etwas enttäuscht bin ich gerade schon...

Letzte Woche kam mein ZR Team 7.0. Übers Osterwochenende habe ich es aufgebaut und heute morgen die erste Testfahrt gemacht.

Was mir auffällt:
- Die vordere Bremse schleift etwas
- Die hintere Bremse schleift etwas
- Die Bremse hinten (Avid Elixier 1) scheint bereits Luft drin zu haben, noch vor der ersten Fahrt. Denn bereits während der ersten Fahrt (die Straße nach hinten und wieder vor) musste ich "pumpen", damit Druck aufgebaut wurde. Erst dann hat der Bremshebel schon früher angesprochen als ohne pumpen. (Ohne Pumpen gings zwar auch, da war der "Weg" des Bremshebels aber deutlich länger)

Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass das ein allgemeines Problem der Avid Elixier ist, das mit der Zeit kommt, aber irgendwie hätte ich erwartet, dass zumindest direkt nach der Lieferung alles tut bzw. während dem einmaligen Zusammenbau alles geprüft wird, auch die Bremse auf Luft.

Leider bin ich noch nicht sooo der Schrauber.

Jetzt kann ich also entweder Geld in die Hand nehmen und mir so ein Entlüfter-Kit kaufen und schauen ob ich es selber hinbekomme, oder einen Laden in der Gegend finden, der das macht. Was auch wieder kostet.

Ich bin gerade schon enttäuscht 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?




Nachtrag: Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich denke die Qualität an sich ist Top (für den Preis)! Die Probleme bekommt man sicher in den Griff. Mich interessiert halt ob ich da einfach Pech gehabt habe, oder ob das öfter vorkommt. 
Und gerne nehme ich auch Tipps entgegen um das selber zu beheben. Allerdings bin ich noch ziemlicher Laie (allerdings mit viel Lust um Ambition )


----------



## mssc (2. April 2013)

Hab auch vorige Woche das ZR Team 7 meiner Freundin zusammengesteckt und eingestellt. Die Bremse hat leicht geschliffen und war etwas widerspenstig schleiffrei zu bekommen, aber ansonsten hat eigentlich (fast) alles gepasst. 
Probefahrt konnten wir wegen dem Dreckswetter leider noch nicht machen, sollte Luft drin sein, werde ich das gleich gemeinsam mit meinem Torque FRX mitmachen, da gehört auch entlüftet 
Ich denke aber, du hast einfach Pech gehabt, Radon wird die Bremsen fix fertig abgelängt bekommen und die nur draufschrauben und grob einstellen. 
Dass die Nachkontrollen manchmal "etwas" schleißig durchgeführt werden, ist ja eh nichts neues, kein Wunder also wenn die schlecht entlüftete Bremse nicht auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grmlrckr (2. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Bremse hat leicht geschliffen und war etwas widerspenstig schleiffrei zu bekommen



Wie gehe ich (als (noch) Laie) denn da am besten vor? Ich habs soweit, dass sie im Montagständer nicht mehr schleift. Beim losfahren/aufsteigen, wenn das Rad halt etwas schräg ist, schleifts aber immer noch leicht.


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. April 2013)

Dann nimm das Bike doch mal aus dem Montageständer, setz irgendwen drauf und zentrier den Bremssattel dann nochmal neu.


----------



## Markdierk (2. April 2013)

Wenn der Druckpunkt wie beschrieben wandert, wird man am entlüften nicht vorbei kommen. Entweder mit einem Kit selber machen oder für ein paar Kröten beim Händler. Preislich wird sich beides wohl nicht viel nehmen, entlüften ist ansich auch nicht sonderlich schwierig. Ich denke es kann aber auch nicht schaden für weitere Fälle ein Universalkit zuhause zu haben.
Ich würde also entlüften, dann die Laufräder entnehmen, die Bremsbacken vorsichtig zurück drücken und dann eventuell noch einmal den Bremssattel ausrichten. Das wäre aber eher nötig, wenn es etwas periodisch schleift.

Eventuell mal noch schauen, ob die Bremsleitung irgendwo zu arg geknickt ist und oder etwas Öl austritt (Dann zurück schicken, ansonsten selber Hand anlegen oder Händler ums Eck )


----------



## Thiel (2. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich meine mehrmals im Forum gelesen zu haben, das Radon bei solchen Arbeiten die Kosten des Händlers übernimmt. 
Wenn du das Rad nämlich zu Radon einschicken würdest, müsstest du ja nichts bezahlen 
Ich würde mich da mal erkundigen !


----------



## Grmlrckr (2. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meine mehrmals im Forum gelesen zu haben, das Radon bei solchen Arbeiten die Kosten des Händlers übernimmt.
> Wenn du das Rad nämlich zu Radon einschicken würdest, müsstest du ja nichts bezahlen
> Ich würde mich da mal erkundigen !



Das ist ein gute Tipp! Ich werde bei den Jungs und Mädels von Radon mal nachfragen.
Wie gesagt, große Probleme sinds ja nicht und sowas kommt halt vor (auch wenn ich mich geärgert habe). Aber vielleicht findet sich so ja eine Lösung...
Vielleicht hat da ja noch jemand anders einen Erfahrungswert? Oder sogar einen direkten Ansprechpartner?


----------



## Grmlrckr (3. April 2013)

So, gestern mal noch ne Mail geschickt, heute schon die Antwort.

Das Schleifen der Bremsen ist zu Anfang wohl normal.
Wg. dem Entlüften kann ich vor Ort in einen Laden gehen, bis 20,- Euro übernimmt Radon. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das auch reicht


----------



## LPproduction (27. Januar 2014)

Die AVID ! ist erst mal nen Haufen scheiße.......Das Problem mit dem ,,Luft verlieren" hatte ich auch nach der ersten Testfahrt.
Am besten NE neu bremse kaufen...... Ich tendiere zur SHIMANO SAINT..............


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Januar 2014)

Äh zwei Dinge:
1. Der Tread ist vom April. Schau mal ein bisschen aufs Datum!
2. Was soll er mit ner Saint an nem Hardtail für 800€??
3. Nicht jede Avid ist scheiße. Man muss die nur mal vernünftig entlüften, dann funzen die auch.


----------



## Grmlrckr (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, mein Thread ist in der Tat schon ein paar Tage alt ;-) Zufrieden bin ich aber mit der Avid bis heute nicht. 
Die Luftprobleme sind besser aber nicht weg. Deshalb wird sie nun auch gegen eine Shimano SLX ersetzt.

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Radon aber Top zufrieden!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

